
Opening Black Boxes and Creating a Personal Knowledge Base - didizaja
https://zaataylor.wordpress.com/2019/12/23/opening-black-boxes-creating-a-personal-knowledge-base/
======
zigzaggy
I just started using a combination of Pocket (on iOS) and Worldbrain Memex (on
desktop). I also have my Pocket merging with Memex on a regular basis so I can
ultimately have it all in one place.

~~~
didizaja
Wow, I’d never heard of Memex before now, but it looks interesting! I’m
definitely going to check it out.

